# 14 AshCraft Composite Rebuild



## 89wheelinyj (May 17, 2017)

I've not redone a small boat before, but I (with my wife's help) redid my Mako 19 last year. Used Carbon Core (very similar to the honeycomb Nida) for the floor and to rearrange the boxes in the rear. Used polyester resin. I like the way it came out, the only thing I think I would do differently would be to add more support on the before installing or go with a thicker core. I wasn't crazy impressed with its rigidity over decent size spans, but I did only use 1/2" core. I did 2 layers of 1708 on the bottom and at least 1 layer of 1708 on the top (maybe 2 in places where the support was further apart. Some of my bulkheads were as far as 24" apart for reference). 

That said, I still plan to use similar materials for the 14' boat I intent to start rehabbing shortly.


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

SilentHunter said:


> View attachment 22067
> View attachment 22065
> View attachment 22066
> So I picked up this gem a couple months ago.
> ...


Hey, awesome looking Hull! Lots of space for a 14! 

May want to consider using the PVC (corelite) board for the decks. Nidacore, if I recall, doesn't have any screw retention properties. So, if you are adding an aftermarket console, a chair, cooler tie down, the Nidacore wont be the best bet, unless you use backing hardware (which would be a gigantic pain for the main deck. If you don't plan on anything like that, Nidacore is so darn light! That boat would be an absolute missile with a 60HP! Subscribed!


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Fletch said:


> Hey, awesome looking Hull! Lots of space for a 14!
> 
> May want to consider using the PVC (corelite) board for the decks. Nidacore, if I recall, doesn't have any screw retention properties. So, if you are adding an aftermarket console, a chair, cooler tie down, the Nidacore wont be the best bet, unless you use backing hardware (which would be a gigantic pain for the main deck. If you don't plan on anything like that, Nidacore is so darn light! That boat would be an absolute missile with a 60HP! Subscribed!



Its pretty easy drill hole bigger than you want, drill the top layer out stop when you hit the bottom layer of glass once its gone between the core, Fill hole with thickend epoxy or your own cabosil mixture, let kick then drill hole smaller than big hole and you have a nice grabing point that holds. Im also going to use H60 under my front and rear deck.

Console will be glassed and ill use pvc board where trolling motor is going before i glass the deck and then install deck. Ill preplan all my mounting places for rod holders and all that jazz


----------



## badweatherbiker (Aug 16, 2016)

I have a 16' version of this boat with a center console, transom is toast.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Just updating I’ve spent months just looking and planning in my head.

Looking for a motor still.

Selling a 25 merc tiller twist grip shift if anyone’s looking! Trade for a 40-60hp I’ve got cash for the right deal

Planning on getting this done by Christmas waiting for the weather to cool off some south Florida is brutal.

I’ll be making my stringer molds in the next week or so doing solid fiberglass stringers then tab them in and glass them in. Over building where it counts 

Gotta grind the inside of hull and glass gun whale to gunwhale to ensure to leaks from old glass and give the stringers a fresh bond surface.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

How for the 25? And where are you located? Pictures?


----------



## AshCraft17 (Nov 18, 2018)

Update on the build!


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

Theres a better chance for world peace than this boat getting worked on! haha


----------



## AshCraft17 (Nov 18, 2018)

Cut Runner said:


> Theres a better chance for world peace than this boat getting worked on! haha


I am working on a 17ft Ash craft. Looking for some inspiration.


----------



## PropGunOne (May 27, 2018)

Was this the Deland boat?


----------

